# USB mass storage device, detected but not under my computer



## taketh (May 14, 2007)

Hi,
I plug my pen stick into the usb port, it seems to conncect ok with the "safely remove hardware" popping up. Device manger says everything is ok but it does have a location 0 for "USB mass storage device" and three "USB root hub"s if that means anything. 
I think the problem lies with something to do with "my computer" as when i right click that, and click manage, the usb drive does not, adding one doesnt help.

My computer recently messed up big time, which meant i had to get a replacement pc. I put my hard-disk that was already partionned under FAT32 into it and installed windows xp over it, whilst keeping it the way it was. Formatting the computer would solve it, but i would rather find a quicker fix.

If there any suggestions, could they be written as a list of instructions please as i doubt i would be able to try it otherwise.

Thanks in advance,
Taketh


----------



## taketh (May 14, 2007)

**I think the problem lies with something to do with "my computer" as when i right click that, and click manage, the usb drive does not _have a label_, adding one doesnt help.**

sorry, could not figure out how to edit the post


----------



## taketh (May 14, 2007)

Hi,
urgency has gone done somewhat. Its only cosmetics now, right clicked my computer, manage, found the device, added a label, from that menu i can right click it and click explore. It briefly shows the contents before navigating back to the "my computer" folder, but the back button sorts that out.
Thanks,
Taketh


----------



## taketh (May 14, 2007)

Hi,
The last message was a work-around that i can live with for the time being, but if anyone knows of a quick fix, let me know please.
Thanks


----------

